# Samba 4.10.13 no nsupdate



## byrnejb (May 6, 2020)

I am debugging a DNS problem with a recently installed samba DC.  However, in this process I attempted to run `samba_dnsupdate --verbose` which resulted in a number of errors similar to:


```
Failed nsupdate: SRV _ldap._tcp.Default-First-Site-Name._sites.ForestDnsZones.brockley-2016.harte-lyne.ca samba-02.brockley-2016.harte-lyne.ca 389 : [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/bin/nsupdate': '/usr/bin/nsupdate'
```

Now samba-nsupdate is installed:

```
[root@samba-02 ~ (master)]# pkg search nsupdate
samba-nsupdate-9.14.2_1        nsupdate utility with GSS-TSIG support

[root@samba-02 ~ (master)]# pkg info samba-nsupdate
samba-nsupdate-9.14.2_1
Name           : samba-nsupdate
Version        : 9.14.2_1
Installed on   : Wed Apr 29 17:11:54 2020 EDT
Origin         : dns/samba-nsupdate
Architecture   : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : net dns
Licenses       : MPL20
Maintainer     : timur@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.isc.org/software/bind
Comment        : nsupdate utility with GSS-TSIG support
Options        :
    GSSAPI_BASE    : on
    GSSAPI_HEIMDAL : off
    GSSAPI_MIT     : off
    IPV6           : on
Shared Libs required:
    libedit.so.0
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1201000
    cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:isc:nsupdate:9.14.2:::::freebsd12:x64:1
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 2.33MiB
Description    :
An GSS-TSIG enabled version on nsupdate(1) utility from bind9 package
for Dynamic DNS Update requests as defined in RFC 2136 suitable for
Samba4 zone updates.

Standard GSS-TSIG mode is switched on with the -g flag. A proprietary
variant of GSS-TSIG used by Windows 2000 can be switched on with the -o
flag.

WWW: https://www.isc.org/software/bind
```

But, there is no `/usr/bin/nsupdate`.  I can, of course, create a soft link to `/usr/local/bin/samba-nsupdate` but that is just a guess on my part.  It was a good guess as it turned out but this seems on the face of it to be a defect in the pkg.
Is there a configuration option to point the samba scripts to the right location or am I missing a package dependency?


----------

